# Where did my Elk Go!



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

I figured out why the Elk herd broke up and hauled butt out of the valley.

Tracked a wolf pack of 5 yesterday. The largest of which had a print of 7 inches. That puts him in the 200 pound range.

The cartridge in the paw print is a 375.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sounds like it's time for some wolf thinning !


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm guessing whatever those tracks are by the wolve's, probably scared it away.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

They tell us we don't have wolves here. That's bullcrap they have defiantly been seen, be it the population is very small they are here. Lucky for me they stay far north. I don't really want to deal with them. Our 40 pound coyotes are fun to blast though!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Maxxdad said:


> I figured out why the Elk herd broke up and hauled butt out of the valley.
> 
> Tracked a wolf pack of 5 yesterday. The largest of which had a print of 7 inches. That puts him in the 200 pound range.
> 
> The cartridge in the paw print is a 375.


My brother was just out there hunting a couple of weeks ago, he said it is getting thin on the elk out there. He seen some wolf track there as well. That is to bad, I know that fish and game has blasted me to buy a license all year. They have almost found my bulk mailbox!

At 200 pounds he could be hunting elk for sport!


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay and curious here is can you eat wolf meat, what does it taste like and how do you cook it to use in meals ?.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

sewingcreations15 said:


> Okay and curious here is can you eat wolf meat, what does it taste like and how do you cook it to use in meals ?.


You can eat anything but unlike the dog eaters in asia i say why would you?


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks Redbeard hoped you might answer that question for me and thank you and just as I thought too  .


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

sewingcreations15 said:


> Thanks Redbeard hoped you might answer that question for me and thank you and just as I thought too  .


I just couldn't eat a dog of any type..... But that said minis fish, predators usually dont taste that good. If you were to cook wolf i would think a good brine would be in order.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> I just couldn't eat a dog of any type..... But that said minis fish, predators usually dont taste that good. If you were to cook wolf i would think a good brine would be in order.


I've got some friends that love cougar meat.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I've got some friends that love cougar meat.


I didn't know people would eat them. They have a season for cougar hunting in the Black Hills. They limit the kill. They issue tags and every morning hunters have to call in and see how many may still be killed. I believe the kill count is 50, but I sure could be wrong. One of my cousins got one a year or two ago.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I've got some friends that love cougar meat.


I know people who eat boar hogs and the taint can be smelled as you cut it. Some things are just not for me i like my food to taste good without having to drowned it in a better flavor.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I bet he is a cute doggie


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I didn't know people would eat them. They have a season for cougar hunting in the Black Hills. They limit the kill. They issue tags and every morning hunters have to call in and see how many may still be killed. I believe the kill count is 50, but I sure could be wrong. One of my cousins got one a year or two ago.


I've never tried it so I don't know how it tastes.


----------

